
Major games publishers are feeling the impact of peaking attention - Reedx
https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/2019-02-15-major-games-publishers-are-feeling-the-impact-of-peaking-attention
======
rowanG077
The last good triple A game that came out and I knew about is The Witcher 3.
Undoubtedly there are others but I don't see them. The online only game
epidemic is what is causing this. There are loads of people who don't care
about the next Dota 2, Fortnite or whatever the next time waste is without
substance. But there are barely any games for those people.

Most are moneygrabbing sequels with no actual life in them.

The only country that seems to still be producing worthwhile games is Japan.

------
Chloro
I have plenty of time, but the games these days are awful and are purely
centered around siphoning as much money out of the consumer as possible. It's
quite unpleasant. I'm stuck playing older games because of this.

~~~
jonny_eh
And it's almost all sequels

